# Hot Wheels Racers '69 Chevelle for HO Project



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

Be patient with the Newbie!
Has anyone considered or attempted to convert one of these for HO racing? All have semi-transparent plastic bodies, and the one taken apart in the photo is clear which might be painted from the inside to retain the graphics on the outsdie. They also have oversized wheel wells that should adapt well to a HO chassis wheel and tire.
I haven't gone through the sight very much yet, so does anyone have any good links to scratch building HO chassis? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi KYHOTracker41 are you talking about this kind of hot wheels car -


----------



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*That's The One!*

That's the one I was asking about.
I'm having trouble with the site - I can't post a photo or delete the post that was doubled.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

You need a couple more post's to be able to upload pic's. And to answer your question, I don't know who has but I have seen a couple. There are acouple of really good resin casting people in here. You could try going into the Chat Section and then into the slot car room and talking to the guys later. I usually go in around 6pm western time. there's usually a group in there that can get you more info.
Hope this Helps.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

It's been done. Kiwidave has done a couple. I don't know for sure who else has done it.They'll chime in here sometime I'm sure. He put his on a four gear chassis. 
You might also check the plasic diecast thread for some more info. I just finally found one yesterday for myself, last peg I looked at. I'm going out to see if I can find another today.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi KYHO, and welcome to the customs board!! If you look up at the top 4 threads in customs, you'll find a thread for "plastic bodied hotwheels", and that Chevelle is in there. They fit pretty good with a 4 gear/specialty chassis. Mounting techniques will depend on the type of 4 gear. The newer AW 4 gear has basket handles like the AFX chassis, and mounting ideas can be found in the "Quick Tops" thread in the same vicinity. Mounting it on an Aurora specialty chassis (also a 4 gear, but without the snap mounts) is a little trickier, but can be done using a post up front, and fabricating a bracket for the back end of the chassis.

It's going to seem overwhelming at first,as there's a lot of reading to do here, but given a few weeks or so, you'll be back up to speed. By spring you'll be a little bored because it slows down when the warm weather hits. :lol: Take advantage of the search feature, it'll save you time looking for answers. Can't find something? Ask!! Someone will get ya!


----------



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ask and Ye Shall Recieve*

I picked up several of these today, and thanks for the info. From what I gather, a four gear chassis is the way to go with these, correct?
I'll also be on the lookout for some more of these (I saw a couple more today I'll go back to get!) and will post when I come up with any if anyone might me interested in one for a project.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I did one of those way back...They were the color shifters I think...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=160

RL has a great looking pair also...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336433&page=8

I had the same idea for painting the inside, problem is the body post. Where you see the posts, you'll see it on the outside also if you paint the inside. If it where like a lexan body, no inside obstructions, it would work. Not how serious you are on painting, but there's a couple of body mold dips, one on the trunk, one on the hood where those posts are located...
I think Parts Pigg was going to resin cast the bumpers??? You can also polish the HW's bumpers...
Yea, a four gear can be made to work...Hope this helps, RM


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is the Plastic Diecast thread - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=336433

Lots of stuff in there to ogle at! Those Plastic Chevelles will also mount to a LifeLike or Tyco chassis, although the four gears will fit the best! Have a good day! pig


----------



## KYHOTracker41 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Now, If Only....*

Has anyone got a link for a schematic / diagram for an exploded view of a four gear chassis? I've searched for about an hour on the internet and haven't been able to find one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://modelmotorist.com/web-content/idchass.jsp

Start with Aurora, and then imagine basket handle mounts like an AFX/Magnatraction chassis for the AW version. 

There's usually chassis available on Ebay. Best to shop around for a few days to get an idea of the going rate. My biggest mistake when starting over was paying way more than I should have for stuff, simply because I didn't know better. The more informed you are, the farther your slot dollars will go. Hint: Search slot cars on the bay, and then pick HO as your refined search (in the column on the left). Then type in Specialty 4 gear chassis. That will link you to both. Save a few to your watch list. Now, before you go spending any money, on your search page, and to the right of the search button, click advanced search. Choose completed listings in the left side column and hit search. The listings are auctions that have ended... Prices in green sold at the listed price, red didn't sell. This will give you an idea of the going rates, and if you go back in time through that search, how much the prices fluctuated after the holidays. Cold months there's more activity in this hobby, so prices can rise quite a bit!


----------

